# Heresy Online's Monthly Sprue Drive - January '13 - Dark Angels



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

​

Hello Heretics! 

In case you are new to the site or old age has addled your mind, this is a reminder about the Sprue Database resource found only on Heresy Online!

In June 2011, the Sprue Database was added to the website thanks to a lot of time and effort from Jezlad and Viscount Vash (as well as a few others such as Cypher871 and Wolf_Lord_Skoll). Since then, thousands of submissions from members have been added to the database and, thanks to a handful of people, we now have quite a large number of sprue photographs building up.

However, there is a long way to go until we have a complete collection, especially with the continual release of new models from Games Workshop, Privateer Press, Infinity, and others. But we can not achieve anything near a full Sprue Database without the help of you, the members of Heresy Online.

This is the next installment of our monthly campaign to completely fill up the different armies in the Warhammer universe. The goal is, by the end of the month, to have a sprue uploaded for every model currently available. The only way we can do this is with the help of the many Heretics who either buy new sprues or have complete, unprimed sprues lying about.

We will start this out rather slowly and simply, moving on with some of the newer releases since you all are more likely to have those models still on the sprues. Depending on the response we get, we may expand this to 1 WH40K army and 1 WHF army a month (or other systems, depending on interest). This way, we can crank through and complete this great resource for you all.

The focus area for the next month will be:

Dark Angels

This drive is for ALL Dark Angel models, old and new (as long as they are not currently on the database). 

The list of what we need is below:
*Dark Angels*
*HQ*

Azrael
Ezekiel
Asmodai
Belial
Sammael
Company Master
Interrogator-Chaplain
Chaplain
Librarian
Techmarine
Servitors
Command Squad
Deathwing Command Squad
Ravenwing Command Squad
*Elites*

Company Veterans Squad
Deathwing Terminators Squad
Deathwing Knights
*Fast Attack*

Ravenwing Attack Squadron
Ravenwing Support Squadron
Ravenwing Black Knights
Ravenwing Darkshroud
Nephilim Jetfighter
Ravenwing Dark Talon
*Heavy Support*

Land Speeder Vengeance
*Other*

Dark Vengeance Sprues
Any and all Forgeworld Models


However, don't let that put you off of submitting any other images! All submissions are welcome as the more we have, the closer we get to achieving the goal... of utter sprue domination! Yes, I'm a nerd, so sue me, you're the one browsing a Wargaming forum :laugh:

And don't forget, the following award is available to those who contribute by submitting a large amount of acceptable submissions:



> _Sigil of the Scarab__
> Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.
> 
> 
> ...


Reputation will also be awarded to contributors (the more pictures you submit, the higher your reward will be).

*What are we looking for exactly?* The following thread describes how to use the Sprue Database as well as how we would like members to submit their images - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91724.


One last thing to note; if you have any ideas for the database or have found any errors in the database that need correcting, please use this thread to do so - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92886.

Thank you so much to those of you who have been helping us so far and I hope that more members are able to start contributing towards it soon.​


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmm i'm pretty sure i have the classic ravenwing biker metal component set around here somwhere and the old master of the ravenwing land speeder kit. I'll see what i can do.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just bought a butt load of DA items, will take pics and work on getting them put up for the database.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Loki1416 said:


> Just bought a butt load of DA items, will take pics and work on getting them put up for the database.


Eeexxcellent! Thanks!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Loki1416 said:


> Just bought a butt load of DA items, will take pics and work on getting them put up for the database.


Eeexxcellent! Thanks!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey everyone, as a reminder the Dark Angel sprue drive is still going on! It will likely continue next month when we release the next drive. Any submissions are most appreciated!


----------

